# My MAC Collection (pic heavy) ......



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 18, 2008)

Hyy Girls..

i would show you my mac collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 enjoy !!


Pigments...








Eyeshadows...





























Blushes....







Lipsticks & Gloss....












p+p lips....







Base, Paintpot, Blacktrack etc...






Brushes...










Thanks for Looking


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Nov 18, 2008)

Great Collection


----------



## kittykit (Nov 18, 2008)

Great collection!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 18, 2008)

Great collection!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lushious_lips (Nov 18, 2008)

Great collection...


----------



## pinklips1207 (Nov 18, 2008)

nice collection!!!


----------



## Reiven (Nov 18, 2008)

auch, I'm so jealous of your pigment and MBs 
Be happy to have all that, because it's niiice!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 18, 2008)

thank you all.. ya i love pigments.. awsome stuff


----------



## SugarDaisy (Nov 18, 2008)

I love your pigment collection!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Nov 19, 2008)

Lovely collection!!


----------



## my_stuft_vanity (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice!  and I love the Fafi doll!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 19, 2008)

thanks


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 20, 2008)

Great collection.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Nov 20, 2008)

So many pigments and glitters


----------



## emeraldjewels (Nov 20, 2008)

Lovely collection!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 20, 2008)

thanks


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice MAC collection!! I've been wanting some of the pigments you have and the Polar Opposite and Hot Contrast Mineralize Shadow Duos.


----------



## ashpardesi (Nov 20, 2008)

wow..gr8 haul!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 21, 2008)

thank you


----------



## n_c (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for posting, you've got great stuff!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 21, 2008)

Wooo!  Love all those pigments!  And the dazzleglasses too, you have Comet Blue, nice.  

Lovely.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 21, 2008)

thanks.. ya the dazzleglass are awsome


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Nov 23, 2008)

Great Stash you got going there! Impressive


----------



## EllieFerris (Nov 23, 2008)

SO jealous of you piggies - great collection!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 23, 2008)

lovely collection


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 24, 2008)

thanks


----------

